# The dreaded phone supplier question!!! Telitec.



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Right i've had enough of my Vodafone dongle thing now only seems to work when it feels like it.
So going to get the landline put on. I've noticed that Telitec seem to promise everything at a pretty good price including internet TV. Anyone Using them and got any feedback?

D


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

DROOBY said:


> Right i've had enough of my Vodafone dongle thing now only seems to work when it feels like it.
> So going to get the landline put on. I've noticed that Telitec seem to promise everything at a pretty good price including internet TV. Anyone Using them and got any feedback?
> 
> D


I switched my ADSL and Mobile to them a couple of weeks back. I couldn't get the TV due to my ADSL line only supporting 1 meg (not their fault I suppose), and their mobile packages are only Pay-as-you-go as opposed to contract, but other than that I am quite happy. The package is on the whole a bit cheaper, and I could keep my numbers, and it means that I don't have to deal with the clowns at Telefonica anymore.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I use them for mobile service - no problems.
I used them for one months for ASDL. Days with interrupted service, days with no internet at all.
I went back to the 'clowns' at Telefonica/Movistar from whom I'd had good but pricey service before. They gave me a deal cheaper even than the one I had with Telitec.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I use them for mobile service - no problems.
> I used them for one months for ASDL. Days with interrupted service, days with no internet at all.
> I went back to the 'clowns' at Telefonica/Movistar from whom I'd had good but pricey service before. They gave me a deal cheaper even than the one I had with Telitec.


I hear of scores of people who tell me that they are able to renegociate a much better deal from Telefonica. Surely this means that they are just 'trying it on' with those who pay up without challenging anything. It sticks in the throat a little when they can reduce their bill by half, but only when somebody threatens to take their business elsewhere.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

djfwells said:


> I hear of scores of people who tell me that they are able to renegociate a much better deal from Telefonica. Surely this means that they are just 'trying it on' with those who pay up without challenging anything. It sticks in the throat a little when they can reduce their bill by half, but only when somebody threatens to take their business elsewhere.


Which is what we did.....
If they put the monthly bill up at the end of the year we'll take our custom elsewhere again.....
Maybe Telitec will have sorted out their ASDL problems by then...although they get their lines via Telefonica/Movistar, don't they?


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

I have been with Telefónica for twenty five years and I managed to persuade them to reduce my monthly ADSL/landline charge a while ago. I have to say that I have never had a problem in my dealings with Telefónica and I don't think I would have changed even if they had not reduced my monthly charge.

If you can get past the rottweilers on the call centre front line the service is usually excellent. I have had occasion to write to Telefónica head office on two occasions and the response has been virtually immediate. The second time the technician even gave me his mobile number and told me to contact him direct if a had any kind of technical problem in the future.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Beachcomber said:


> I have been with Telefónica for twenty five years and I managed to persuade them to reduce my monthly ADSL/landline charge a while ago. I have to say that I have never had a problem in my dealings with Telefónica and I don't think I would have changed even if they had not reduced my monthly charge.
> 
> If you can get past the rottweilers on the call centre front line the service is usually excellent. I have had occasion to write to Telefónica head office on two occasions and the response has been virtually immediate. The second time the technician even gave me his mobile number and told me to contact him direct if a had any kind of technical problem in the future.


I was told that as all these other providers buy their airtime from Telefonica/Movistar people experiencing problems with them will be put behind Telefonica/Movistar clients in the queue.
Do you think that's true?


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I was told that as all these other providers buy their airtime from Telefonica/Movistar people experiencing problems with them will be put behind Telefonica/Movistar clients in the queue.
> Do you think that's true?


I think that it is a very good chance that it is true that they put their 'direct' clients ahead of the re-sellers client's needs. Probobaly because their direct clients represent a higher profit margin for them than the clients that use their services indirectly. Basically all these other companies are doing is buying in bulk from Telefonica and selling off smaller portions at a discounted rate that is cheaper than Telefonica (and hoping that an English speaking customer services team is a positive aswell).
All that bugs me is that now that Telefonica have cottoned on to the fact that they have been haemoraging business for the last few years to these re-sellers, they are now trying to compete against them and can only do this by drastically cut their costs - an admission that they have been overcharging us for years.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

djfwells said:


> I think that it is a very good chance that it is true that they put their 'direct' clients ahead of the re-sellers client's needs. Probobaly because their direct clients represent a higher profit margin for them than the clients that use their services indirectly. Basically all these other companies are doing is buying in bulk from Telefonica and selling off smaller portions at a discounted rate that is cheaper than Telefonica (and hoping that an English speaking customer services team is a positive aswell).
> All that bugs me is that now that Telefonica have cottoned on to the fact that they have been haemoraging business for the last few years to these re-sellers, they are now trying to compete against them and can only do this by drastically cut their costs - an admission that they have been overcharging us for years.


Telitec's Customer Services and Technical Support people are superb. Just wish we hadn't had such a bad experience with their ASDL.


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

I'm sure (and glad) that Telefonica give priority to their own direct clients. This is one reason why I have never been tempted by the offers of other operators.


----------

